# bump on caribe lip



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

You will be fine, nothing to worry about :







:


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

Has anyone ever had this happen before, and does anyone know what I should do, if anything, to fix it? When my shipment of caribe arrived about a month ago, one of them had his bottom lip cut pretty good, to the point you could see most of his teeth. It started healing like normal, but in the past couple of weeks a bump similar looking to a wart has formed, and it seems to get bigger every day. Here are a couple of pictures that show the bump (not the greatest quality). Thanks for the help.

3rd one in from right








in back on bottom left


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

unfornately this happens to alot of piranha from cuts ,scapes or constant bumping and rubbing on the walls of the tank..nothing you can really do,just keep your eye on it for infections..


----------



## largemouth (Apr 20, 2003)

alright, thanks thePACK. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything serious that I should try to remove.


----------



## FeederFish33 (Jan 22, 2003)

it should heal, piranhas have tremendous healing powers. But like pack said, make sure to look out for infections.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

largemouth said:


> alright, thanks thePACK. I just wanted to make sure it wasn't anything serious that I should try to remove.


no problem L.M..







keep us posted on how it turns out..sould heal up a couples of weeks.b/w cool pic ..can you add more in the picture forun if possible..like to check out your shoal..


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

moved to injury.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I cant see the pics, unfortunatly my comp sets things darker than they should be, and unfortunatly your pics are just too dark









but can I ask if you would post them in this thread

and perhaps Judazzz would be kind enough to do his magic and brighten them up a little bit


----------

